# Photo shoot



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Taken with dslr using a macro lens


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool photos. Extremely small depth of field. I think my favorite is the 4th one...the steamer coming around the corner in the haze. Ummm...it needs a headlight.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The wolves after the deer / elk is interesting. I would like to get a sound clip of wolves howling for my layout.

Bill


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

3, 4, & 5 are my favorites. I like that Br.132 locomotive. IÄve bbeen thinking of adding one even though it's a Diesel.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Seayakbill, environmental sounds would be awesome. I have thought of incorporating them into the big layout once built.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

More photos from last night. This time I used an 85mm low light lens.


----------

